# Closed threads



## Toad (Aug 17, 2013)

Why is it that threads get locked or deleted despite there being no reason other than a mod does not like the way it could go?

Craw's ghost for example, comedy postings with no real reason to close. Despite none of the posts being offensive or breaking one of the numerous rules we now have its shut down.

I think that we have become over moderated and too many people are afraid to voice their opinions and people wonder why the old forum stalwarts don't frequent the forum anymore!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 17, 2013)

I can see this one going the same way....
unfortunately a few mods are what's known as "power crazy". 
It's gone to their heads


----------



## Captainron (Aug 17, 2013)

Get over it guys there are things that are best left well alone.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 17, 2013)

Captainron said:



			Get over it guys there are things that are best left well alone.
		
Click to expand...



Like my swing


----------



## Rooter (Aug 17, 2013)

Captainron said:



			Get over it guys there are things that are best left well alone.
		
Click to expand...

Like your best mates fit mum.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 17, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Like my swing
		
Click to expand...

That is X rated filth and doesn't even belong on the top shelf of a scabby corner shop! Mine is even worse at the moment &#128563;


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 17, 2013)

Captainron said:



			That is X rated filth and doesn't even belong on the top shelf of a scabby corner shop!
		
Click to expand...

You could be right Geezer....

by the way, remind me. How did you get on at Gainsborough?
:smirk:


----------



## Val (Aug 17, 2013)

Toad said:



			Why is it that threads get locked or deleted despite there being no reason other than a mod does not like the way it could go?

Craw's ghost for example, comedy postings with no real reason to close. Despite none of the posts being offensive or breaking one of the numerous rules we now have its shut down.

I think that we have become over moderated and too many people are afraid to voice their opinions and people wonder why the old forum stalwarts don't frequent the forum anymore!

Click to expand...

Fair comment, it appears anything craw related is being frowned upon just now.


----------



## Iaing (Aug 17, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Fair comment, it appears anything craw related is being frowned upon just now.
		
Click to expand...

Yup. It seems that ever since Gibbo threatened him there has been a concerted effort to get thecraw out!


----------



## Toad (Aug 17, 2013)

It's the "Thread Closed" statement that gets on my goat, no explanation why, no warnings about any posts just Thread closed as someone did not like what was being said.
Don't care if it's about Crawford, best balls or ball flight laws, it just feels like I am being policed on what I read. Kind of like I do with my son's internet access.


----------



## Dodger (Aug 17, 2013)

Apparently I am skating on thin  ice due to receiving to PM's because 'they' don't fancy what was written.

Poor them.

There was a time when you could have banter here.

Still not sure why the ghost has been busted.


----------



## Val (Aug 17, 2013)

Toad said:



			It's the "Thread Closed" statement that gets on my goat, no explanation why, no warnings about any posts just Thread closed as someone did not like what was being said.
Don't care if it's about Crawford, best balls or ball flight laws, it just feels like I am being policed on what I read. Kind of like I do with my son's internet access.

Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more, its easy to add a reason why for clarity.


----------



## Dodger (Aug 17, 2013)

Toad said:



			It's the "Thread Closed" statement that gets on my goat, no explanation why, no warnings about any posts just Thread closed as someone did not like what was being said.
Don't care if it's about Crawford, best balls or ball flight laws, it just feels like I am being policed on what I read. Kind of like I do with my son's internet access.

Click to expand...

Do you not mean like your wife does with your internet activity?


----------



## Toad (Aug 17, 2013)

Aye but tried to deflect it away from me


----------



## chellie (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm a Mod (unpaid) on a very busy forum (non golf) It can be a thankless task and can feel like whatever you do you can't win. My view is queries over moderating shouldn't be done in public on the boards. Also, if unhappy with the way a forum is run don't go on it.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 17, 2013)

Toad/Smiffy/anyone else who is interested

I have been the person who has closed the vast majority of threads in the past month. Iâ€™ve also been the moderator issuing nearly all the infractions and the only one to issue bans.

Your opinion might be that these posts were harmless. I donâ€™t agree and ultimately as the editor of Golf Monthly and the person who is responsible for the forum that's a decision I have to make.

The number of reported posts have significantly increassed in the last 6 months and I'm also recieve a lot of emails from users didspaointed about the level of flaming and abuse being posted. This tells me that a lot of people share my view.

I have posted updated rules and guidelines that in my opinion offer very clear guidance as to what is and isnâ€™t acceptable on the GM forum. In addition to that I have been warning those who breach the rules about their behavior and outlining sanctions should they not change their style of posting

Some have chosen to take that advice on board. Others have not. Those who havenâ€™t have been banned.

With the benefit of hindsight I should have taken this stance last year but tried to let forum users police themselves. Sadly that didn't work because although the vast majority of members want to use the forum the right way there has been a small minority seemingly determined to cause arguments and unrest. These types of user are not welcome on the Golf Monthly forum and will be banned from posting here.

It might make the forum more boring in some people's eyes but I'd rather that than threads being started with the intention of causing a row or threads being hijacked and taken off topic. Other golf forums are available where you can say and do what you like and for those users who don't like what I'm doing on the GM forum then they may feel more comfortable 

I regret that I'm having to take this more hardline approach. As I said above I did try the 'hands off' option but that didn't work. That is a shame. Believe me I've got millions of things I'd rather be doing than monitoring posts day and night and be contacting people about their behavior but I won't standby and see what I think is a great online community that I have personally staked a lot of time on (and is a key bit of the business I'm in charge of) being undermined.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## MikeH (Aug 17, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Couldn't agree more, its easy to add a reason why for clarity.
		
Click to expand...

Threads are closed or posts deleted becuase in the opinion of an appoiunted moderator they fall foul of the published rules and guidelines

If you want to know why a thread had been closed then email me as per the guidlines and as soon as I have the opportunity I will reply

What i'm not going to have is a situation where I or the moderators I have appointed are posting reasons for a thread being closed as all that will happen then is there will be an endless debate (probably bad natured) about whether it was the right decision. I'm sorry I'm not having that


----------



## Val (Aug 17, 2013)

MikeH said:



			Threads are closed or posts deleted becuase in the opinion of an appoiunted moderator they fall foul of the published rules and guidelines

If you want to know why a thread had been closed then email me as per the guidlines and as soon as I have the opportunity I will reply

What i'm not going to have is a situation where I or the moderators I have appointed are posting reasons for a thread being closed as all that will happen then is there will be an endless debate (probably bad natured) about whether it was the right decision. I'm sorry I'm not having that
		
Click to expand...

It's happening anyway Mike, a few words with reasons would stop threads like this especially if followed along the lines of any further queries to be Pm'd to the mod who closed it.


----------



## jp5 (Aug 17, 2013)

I totally understand the thankless task it is running a forum like this.

However when you put time in building a thread, and having conversations with people (amid whatever silliness is going on) it is disappointing that sometimes the thread will be deleted outright. Just a quick message would be courteous to users contributing content to the forum in the right spirit.


----------



## JustOne (Aug 17, 2013)

Toad said:



			Why is it that threads get locked or deleted despite there being no reason other than a mod does not like the way it could go?

Craw's ghost for example, comedy postings with no real reason to close. Despite none of the posts being offensive or breaking one of the numerous rules we now have its shut down.
		
Click to expand...

The thread is closed AFTER the rubbish has been deleted from it so it APPEARS to have no reason to be locked now.

I don't know why it bothers people so much, if you don't like the way the forum is run then why come here?

I think the mods are doing a great job and kudos to MikeH for drawing the line. The forum doesn't need people coming here and  'knocking it' all the time, plenty of us enjoy it.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 17, 2013)

JustOne said:



			The thread is closed AFTER the rubbish has been deleted from it so it APPEARS to have no reason to be locked now.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly!
:clap:

For an S&T-er, that makes far too much sense!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 17, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Exactly!
:clap:

For an S&T-er, that makes far too much sense! 

Click to expand...



:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 17, 2013)

MikeH said:



			Toad/Smiffy/anyone else who is interested

I have been the person who has closed the vast majority of threads in the past month. Iâ€™ve also been the moderator issuing nearly all the infractions and the only one to issue bans.

Your opinion might be that these posts were harmless. I donâ€™t agree and ultimately as the editor of Golf Monthly and the person who is responsible for the forum that's a decision I have to make.

The number of reported posts have significantly increassed in the last 6 months and I'm also recieve a lot of emails from users didspaointed about the level of flaming and abuse being posted. This tells me that a lot of people share my view.

I have posted updated rules and guidelines that in my opinion offer very clear guidance as to what is and isnâ€™t acceptable on the GM forum. In addition to that I have been warning those who breach the rules about their behavior and outlining sanctions should they not change their style of posting

Some have chosen to take that advice on board. Others have not. Those who havenâ€™t have been banned.

With the benefit of hindsight I should have taken this stance last year but tried to let forum users police themselves. Sadly that didn't work because although the vast majority of members want to use the forum the right way there has been a small minority seemingly determined to cause arguments and unrest. These types of user are not welcome on the Golf Monthly forum and will be banned from posting here.

It might make the forum more boring in some people's eyes but I'd rather that than threads being started with the intention of causing a row or threads being hijacked and taken off topic. Other golf forums are available where you can say and do what you like and for those users who don't like what I'm doing on the GM forum then they may feel more comfortable 

I regret that I'm having to take this more hardline approach. As I said above I did try the 'hands off' option but that didn't work. That is a shame. Believe me I've got millions of things I'd rather be doing than monitoring posts day and night and be contacting people about their behavior but I won't standby and see what I think is a great online community that I have personally staked a lot of time on (and is a key bit of the business I'm in charge of) being undermined.

Thanks
Mike
		
Click to expand...

That's fair enough Mike but I think the OP raises a valid point. Some of the mods actions recently have been a bit heavy handed. I'm currently serving a 90 day infraction for something I posted as a humourous comment, no offence or malice was intended. Surely it would have been more appropriate for a mod to contact me and ask me to withdraw the comment or post an apology which I would happily have done?


----------



## CMAC (Aug 17, 2013)

JustOne said:



			The thread is closed AFTER the rubbish has been deleted from it so it APPEARS to have no reason to be locked now.

I don't know why it bothers people so much, if you don't like the way the forum is run then why come here?

I think the mods are doing a great job and kudos to MikeH for drawing the line. The forum doesn't need people coming here and  'knocking it' all the time, plenty of us enjoy it.
		
Click to expand...

sums it up for me, good post:thup:


----------



## Iaing (Aug 17, 2013)

drive4show said:



			That's fair enough Mike but I think the OP raises a valid point. Some of the mods actions recently have been a bit heavy handed. I'm currently serving a 90 day infraction for something I posted as a humourous comment, no offence or malice was intended. Surely it would have been more appropriate for a mod to contact me and ask me to withdraw the comment or post an apology which I would happily have done?
		
Click to expand...

Like the gestapo having the courtesy to knock on your door instead of just breaking it down?
I agree 100%


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 17, 2013)

Did all the folk having a dig at the mods volunteer to be one when the positions were recently available?

The regularity of this sort of thread is pathetic. It's embarrassing that the posts from Mike have to be made, it's like a primary school class.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 17, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			The regularity of this sort of thread is pathetic. .
		
Click to expand...

And you don't deduce something from that????


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 17, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			And you don't deduce something from that????
		
Click to expand...

How many times does a post saying "these are the rules, follow them" need to be made?!?

Reading the posts from GM, all of the users that have been banned have been told why that is a possibility, ergo have the choice to continue in the same vein or not. If they do, they get banned.

Yet when they do, and get banned, there is this reaction!


----------



## I am Spartacus (Aug 17, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Did all the folk having a dig at the mods volunteer to be one when the positions were recently available?

The regularity of this sort of thread is pathetic. It's embarrassing that the posts from Mike have to be made, it's like a primary school class.
		
Click to expand...

From my experiences in life its the heavy handed approach that causes the knee jerk reactions I'm afraid. 

Taking time to explain a decision or an action will often (not always) prevent consequences and kick backs. I have seen it first hand in so many situations and its rarely pretty. 

Find a common approach and work it out instead of issuing threats and sanctions.


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 17, 2013)

I am Spartacus said:



			From my experiences in life its the heavy handed approach that causes the knee jerk reactions I'm afraid. 

Taking time to explain a decision or an action will often (not always) prevent consequences and kick backs. I have seen it first hand in so many situations and its rarely pretty. 

Find a common approach and work it out instead of issuing threats and sanctions.
		
Click to expand...

Heavy handed approach!? This is an Internet forum that people consciously sign up to, including the rules. 

Some folk must have way more time on their hands than me if the style of modding on an Internet forum is so important, sheesh.


----------



## I am Spartacus (Aug 17, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Heavy handed approach!? This is an Internet forum that people consciously sign up to, including the rules. 

Some folk must have way more time on their hands than me if the style of modding on an Internet forum is so important, sheesh.
		
Click to expand...

I think you have missed the point!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 17, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			How many times does a post saying "these are the rules, follow them" need to be made?!?

Reading the posts from GM, all of the users that have been banned have been told why that is a possibility, ergo have the choice to continue in the same vein or not. If they do, they get banned.

Yet when they do, and get banned, there is this reaction!
		
Click to expand...

I agree that the rules are there for all to see in black and white but one of the things that makes this forum entertaining is the banter. Unfortunately, one person's banter is another person's offence. If you apply the letter of the law there would be no banter and the forum would then become a pretty boring place.

So, common sense should prevail and a quiet warning in the offender's ear would make more sense than issuing a ban. Fair enough if they choose to ignore it, infraction or ban. But I think the vast majority of people on here would be happy to hold their hand up and apologise if someone else thinks they have overstepped the line. 

The mods also use the standard excuse that they do not read all posts and rely on people reporting comments. If that is the case then there are some pretty humourless people on here


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 17, 2013)

drive4show said:



			I agree that the rules are there for all to see in black and white but one of the things that makes this forum entertaining is the banter. Unfortunately, one person's banter is another person's offence. If you apply the letter of the law there would be no banter and the forum would then become a pretty boring place.

So, common sense should prevail and a quiet warning in the offender's ear would make more sense than issuing a ban. Fair enough if they choose to ignore it, infraction or ban. But I think the vast majority of people on here would be happy to hold their hand up and apologise if someone else thinks they have overstepped the line. 

The mods also use the standard excuse that they do not read all posts and rely on people reporting comments. If that is the case then there are some pretty humourless people on here  

Click to expand...

Have you read mikes post? They get a word in the ear before they are banned.

Not even sure why I got involved in this, will leave you to argue as normal.

Edit, last point is a general you rather than anyone!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 17, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Have you read mikes post? *They get a word in the ear before they are banned.*

Not even sure why I got involved in this, will leave you to argue as normal.

Edit, last point is a general you rather than anyone!
		
Click to expand...

No they don't. As I stated earlier, I've got a 90 day infraction for what I considered a harmless and humourous comment. No warning.


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 17, 2013)

drive4show said:



			No they don't. As I stated earlier, I've got a 90 day infraction for what I considered a harmless and humourous comment. No warning.
		
Click to expand...

An infraction is not a ban.... It's a warning... So there you go....


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 17, 2013)

drive4show said:



			No they don't. As I stated earlier, I've got a 90 day infraction for what I considered a harmless and humourous comment. No warning.
		
Click to expand...

I said banned.


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 17, 2013)

I am Spartacus said:



			I think you have missed the point!
		
Click to expand...

I dont think he has..

Just groundhog day thats all , not sure how long you have been lurking before joining but Mike has had to come on here a few times and try put a stop to people breaking rules .. 
How many times does it have to be repeated to us all ? 

heres a golf forum welcome along ,

for various reasons we have a list of rules if you wana join you have to abide by them , the owners of the forum asked for volunteers to give of their free time to moderate this forum , the moderators are GIVEN a set of guidelines by the owners to keep the forum in the spirit the owners want..

To be fair to users if you have a problem with a moderator or moderating style you have a contact to air your grievence ..
they owners wont allow this to be discussed openly on the forum ..

we can all walk out on a golf course and follow a rule book , we might not like the rulings in some cases but if we want to belong to the game that is golf we must abide by them ,

Both golf and the forums main rule is the same . , heres the game , play by the written rules or find a different sport /place ..


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 17, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			An infraction is not a ban.... It's a warning... So there you go....

Click to expand...

Ban or infraction, either way it amounts to the same heavy handed behaviour  :ears:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 17, 2013)

drive4show said:



			Ban or infraction, either way it amounts to the same heavy handed behaviour  :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Having been on both ends of the forum flame wars it is pretty clear. Come on, have some fun but behave with respect. Put it in golfing terms, imagine you are visiting another clubhouse and decide if the comment you are about to make would be appreciated if you did it in that environment. If the answer is probably not/maybe then perhaps you need to reconsider


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 17, 2013)

drive4show said:



			Ban or infraction, either way it amounts to the same heavy handed behaviour  :ears:
		
Click to expand...

There's a Golfing analogy here.

You may have hit your ball close to a Water Hazard and it got a nasty kick into it - so a Penalty for the infraction.

But I think you've just done the equivalent of playing a shot after making an illegal drop!

Always worth checking the Rules!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 17, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			There's a Golfing analogy here.

You may have hit your ball close to a Water Hazard and it got a nasty kick into it - so a Penalty for the infraction.

But I think you've just done the equivalent of playing a shot after making an illegal drop!

Always worth checking the Rules!

Click to expand...

:mmm:


----------



## User20205 (Aug 17, 2013)

This thread will go the same way. D4s has hit the nail on the head, infractions are being given lightly and some of the punishment disproportionate, that statement itself is worthy of an infraction according to the rules

Some of the stuff that goes on is wrong and should be punished, that's right. Asking why someone has been blackballed in itself is not worthy of sanction, it's a valid question. 

Bomber getting reported and banned for calling people weekend warriors is a joke, sorry if that offends anyone. 

I understand some rules have to exist, but most of the posts being reported are nonsense. A lot on here must walk around being offended all the time in the real world.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 17, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Like your best mates fit mum.
		
Click to expand...

Best advert ever ! 

[video=youtube_share;c4wAP8Xp63U]http://youtu.be/c4wAP8Xp63U[/video]


----------



## JustOne (Aug 17, 2013)

therod said:



			A lot on here must walk around being offended all the time in the real world.
		
Click to expand...

Seems to me it's YOU that seems quite offended. It's just a locked/deleted thread.... try letting it go 

:cheers:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 17, 2013)

Nothing wrong with fighting for free speech, being against heavy handed censorship and not kowtowing to the professionally offended humourless brigade.  And also nothing clever about deliberately offending people.

So everyone's right.....  Or wrong.


----------



## Val (Aug 17, 2013)

I've had a message I walked to post, thecraws ghost was apparently punted without warning or infraction.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 17, 2013)

It would be a boring world if we all just sat on the fence & only said what people wanted to ear.


----------



## User20205 (Aug 17, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Seems to me it's YOU that seems quite offended. It's just a locked/deleted thread.... try letting it go 

:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

It's gone:thup:


Not fussed about locked threads, just fighting for the disappeared just like Chile in the 70's (or was it Argentina ?! )

You could be next, pulled for unwarranted use of block CAPS, you know socket and foxy have the rights to THAT!!


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;fH0si8Hyn1s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fH0si8Hyn1s[/video]


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 17, 2013)

therod said:



			You could be next, pulled for unwarranted use of block CAPS, you know socket and *foxy *have the rights to THAT!!

Click to expand...

Oi! I'm the *BOLD* man!


----------



## user2009 (Aug 17, 2013)

I can see both sides of the issue here and have seen it from both sides of the fence. I mod a few very busy areas of a massively popular forum, one area (general chat) has a bit more leeway for banter than other specific forums, it's all about common sense, hundreds of posts get reported a day, you can't infract every one, sometimes a quiet PM and an edit or delete sorts it out but give them an inch and they take a mile, sometimes people need jumping on.

 I don't really know what's been going on here, a lot of regulars don't seem happy but if the rules are being strictly enforced then arguing will get people nowhere but banned. People don't have a divine right to come on here and banter though I like to as most other people do, it's human nature.

I'm sure the mods are being as tolerant as they can and we're all just going to have to get on with it sensibly.

Am I banned yet?


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 18, 2013)

therod said:



			it's gone:thup:
You could be next, pulled for unwarranted use of block caps, you know socket and foxy have the rights to that!!

Click to expand...

*w h a t !  ..............    Me? ?*


----------



## JustOne (Aug 18, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Oi! I'm the *BOLD* man! 

Click to expand...

I'm erring on the side of italics or _underlining_ 

NO MORE CAPS FOR ME :clap:


----------



## Iaing (Aug 18, 2013)

drive4show said:



			That's fair enough Mike but I think the OP raises a valid point. Some of the mods actions recently have been a bit heavy handed. I'm currently serving a 90 day infraction for something I posted as a humourous comment, no offence or malice was intended. Surely it would have been more appropriate for a mod to contact me and ask me to withdraw the comment or post an apology which I would happily have done?
		
Click to expand...




Iaing said:



			Like the gestapo having the courtesy to knock on your door instead of just breaking it down?
I agree 100%
		
Click to expand...

Does anyone actually believe my above post merits a warning about criticising the Mods?


----------



## user2009 (Aug 18, 2013)

Iaing said:



			Does anyone actually believe my above post merits a warning about criticising the Mods? 

Click to expand...

It's in the T&C's unfortunately, they're playing by the rules

_*Posting public criticism of moderators/moderator decisions - 3 Points, expires 90 days*_

PS what I think isn't important as I don't mod here


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 18, 2013)

As this is a public forum and anything anyone posts is available for anyone to see then why do some people who post a thread that gets deleted by a mod, or MikeH, not get some detail as to why it has been deleted or they have been blackballed or received an infraction. It would seem that this is not the case. Should we all not be told why so the rest of the members of the  forum be informed so we don't make the same mistake.

 Why do posters or posts that offend or upset anyone not be told why they have received there ban/infraction???

I know for a fact that TheCraws Ghost wasn't given any warnings or infractions but was blackballed starightaway and he still doesn't know why???

Surely this is not right. Not wanting to go over old ground but why then have they have been be banned and some posters who threatened physical violence towards another member only given a weeks "gardening" leave????????

If anyone is unsure of the post I am referring to it can be easily be copied and pasted here for other members to make up their own minds.

#thesamerulesforall


----------



## user2009 (Aug 18, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			As this is a public forum and anything anyone posts is available for anyone to see then why do some people who post a thread that gets deleted by a mod, or MikeH, not get some detail as to why it has been deleted or they have been blackballed or received an infraction. It would seem that this is not the case. Should we all not be told why so the rest of the members of the  forum be informed so we don't make the same mistake.

 Why do posters or posts that offend or upset anyone not be told why they have received there ban/infraction???

*I know for a fact that TheCraws Ghost wasn't given any warnings or infractions but was blackballed starightaway and he still doesn't know why???
*
Surely this is not right. Not wanting to go over old ground but why then have they have been be banned and some posters who threatened physical violence towards another member only given a weeks "gardening" leave????????

If anyone is unsure of the post I am referring to it can be easily be copied and pasted here for other members to make up their own minds.

#thesamerulesforall
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't the ghost just a re registration of the craw who was banned? if so he's obviously going to get binned in a flash, why would they tolerate him back on if he's banned?


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 18, 2013)

user2009 said:



			Wasn't the ghost just a re registration of the craw who was banned? if so he's obviously going to get binned in a flash, why would they tolerate him back on if he's banned?
		
Click to expand...

He left himself after some infractions the first time and wasn't banned....


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 18, 2013)

user2009 said:



			Wasn't the ghost just a re registration of the craw who was banned? if so he's obviously going to get binned in a flash, why would they tolerate him back on if he's banned?
		
Click to expand...

As far as I recall, unless I missed something, Craw wasn't banned. He left of his own accord as a result of a spat with another forum member/Mod. However, the T&C's do ban the use of "multi registrations" so it can't have been too much of a surprise that the account was blackballed...


----------



## Iaing (Aug 18, 2013)

It's totally inconsistent...
Gibbo ( at that time a mod) threatening physical violence...a short holiday.
Thecraw, Bomber etc talking pish, banned sine die.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 18, 2013)

Iaing said:



			Does anyone actually believe my above post merits a warning about criticising the Mods? 

Click to expand...

I'm quite glad this was posted this as it highlights the issues myself and the moderators have to deal with. I'm going to temporarily suspend my policy of not discussing individual cases on here in a bid to clarify our workings for once and all.

Here's the warning I sent to iaing at 20.53 last night. It's worth noting I sent similar warnings to two other users who also posted what I viewed as public criticism of moderators/moderator decisions




			Hi Iain
I'm sending you a warning about a number of your posts today which are clear criticism of moderator decisions and therefore in breach of the guidelines and rules
I introduced this rule a few months ago (it's standard stuff on most forums) as the constant criticism of moderators was way over the top, divisive and making the forum an unpleasant place.
I gave users the option to email me if they had any issue with moderators/moderator decisions and I'd give further explanation/clarification on a decision.
Few users take this option and I can only assume they choose to post their criticisms in order to stir things up (flaming). Again, I canâ€™t sit back and watch that happen.
In light of the fact your contributions to the forum are normally very positive I've chosen to make it only a warning but if you keep on posting messages criticising moderator decisions I'll have no choice but to make the infraction a live one
Multiple infractions may result in a temporary or even permanent ban
For information of infractions and guidelines on forum etiquette please consult this post
http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sho...les-guidelines
Mike Harris
Golf Monthly editor
		
Click to expand...

Things to note... 
1. My warning is very clear about why I was issuing it. Note the plural 'a number of your posts today' as there were two made by the user in the same thread not just the one the user refers to. The first at 13.53 and the second at 16.46
2. I showed what I think is fairly high degree of leniency. That was not only because as I said Iain's contributions are general really positive but also because I have met Iain before at a GM forum meet and he seemed like a good guy so was giving him the benefit of the doubt - something that is done an awful lot by the moderators but you donâ€™t see it.
3. I explained why I introduced the infraction for crticising moderators/moderator decision 
4. The bottom line is it really matter what anyone thinks about the fact he was issued with a warning. As the person who ultimately makes the decisions it comes done to my view.  
5. Iain chose not to email me to ask for clarification on the warning but instead posted what I viewed as a message that...
a) cricitised a moderator/moderator decision 
b) sought to inflame the thread
c) Ignored previous advice (i.e. the warning he was just issued with)

All of the above carry an infraction that I regret I've had to issue.

Moving on...
Any user who is banned is issued with a warning (unless it's obvious spammer) and usually multiple infractions before they are banned. 
So contrary to what Farneyman suggests thecrawsghost was issued with a very clear warning - at 20.58 on Aug 13 and here's the text of the warning he was sent via the infraction system.




			thecrawsghost
As a new member you may not yet have got accustomed to the nature of the Golf Monthly forum but after monitoring your posts I am advising you that I find your contributions to the debates of very little value and serve to do little more than flame or stir bad feeling.
I am therefore issuing you with a warning infraction for Unacceptable Conduct/Behaviour but if you do not modify your contributions the infraction will become live. Multiple infractions may result in a temporary or even permanent ban
For information of infractions and guidelines on forum etiquette please consult this post
http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sho...les-guidelines
Mike Harris
Golf Monthly editor
		
Click to expand...

The user thecrawsghost chose to ignore that advice and continued to post what I saw as comments that breached multiple rules and guidelines so at 08.46 on August 16 was sent a message to inform them they were temporarily suspended from the forum pending a review.

So, there you have it. Thatâ€™s how the moderating process works. The three most salient things to note are
1. Itâ€™s a judgment call on most things
2. As the person in overall charge of this forum It's my call on whether. If I think youâ€™ve broken rules and guidelines an infraction or ban will be issued
2. As Iâ€™ve stated recently I'm being a lot more hardline on those who I see as problem users and stepping up the use of infractions as result. This stance will continue until things settle
3. And, the by now well worn phrase...If you donâ€™t like the way this forum is run or if you are not prepared to play by the rules then find another forum to post on. 

And finally...
It's my birthday tomorrow. Joy of joys I'm also moving house tomorrow and then spending a few days unpacking. Then I'm going away on holiday and not back in the office till September 2nd. I want to spend my time unpacking boxes (as quickly as possible) then drinking lots of real ale, playing a bit of golf and chilling out with the family. 

In the interests of a quiet life and guaranteeing the above I did consider hitting the off switch and taking the forum offline until Sept 2nd but that just punishes the vast vast majority of folk who use the forum for what its intended. Chatting about golf and other stuff.

Instead what I will do (and have asked the moderators to do) is issue temporary bans that restrict access until I'm back to anyone who in my view of the view of the moderators is seeking to cause unrest on the forum. 

Call it heavy-handed, call it a police state or make reference to hardline regimes in history or whatever you like, but I'm afraid that's the way it is for the next two weeks. Ladies and gents you have had fair warning.

Thanks for reading this. Feel free to debate the above but remember the rules and guidelines. I'll stop now as i really am going round in circles


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 18, 2013)

I got a a infraction a couple of wk back (inappropriate language) & I received a PM from the mod explaining why. I also had a spat with a forumer a while back,a different mod deleted a couple of comments & sent us both a PM. No problem with either instances.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 18, 2013)

I find it amazing that we're here again with Mike having to (again) remind users of the rules. I just can't understand why those who think said rules are "unfair" continue to want to use the forum - and continue to moan about the rules!

Happy Birthday Mike and good luck moving house (don't forget where you packed the beer and clubs)!


----------



## richart (Aug 18, 2013)

Happy birthday Mike, and if you fancy a sneaking off for a game when no one is looking, you know where to find me.


----------



## JustOne (Aug 18, 2013)

richart said:



			if you fancy a sneaking off for a game when no one is looking, you know where to find me.

Click to expand...

I don't think Mike drinks in those kind of places!!


Happy Birthday Mike. Unfortunately I've sent your present to your old address


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 18, 2013)

The END


----------



## Mungoscorner (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm not taking sides with anybody here, and i've never been warned about my conduct or posting, but i see Racism and Sexism on this forum every other day, it's either dressed up as patriotism or opinion, its the same posters every time and yet there still here !!!! 
It's all very well having concrete/ set in stone rules and regulations, but theres far too much inconsistency with regards to modding/bans.
As for the "mods do a tireless/thankless job for no pay", the answer to that is simple, you don't HAVE to do it. 
I find it strange that calling somebody a "chomper" is offensive and shows the forum/magazine in a bad light, yet its ok to be racist or sexist (or both in many case's).
I have black/mixed race family members, and i find some of the posts on this forum highly offensive, but i have never spat my dummy out and complained.
My wife finds some of the comments on womens golf offensive and insulting, but she's never asked me to complain about that, because in her words " little things please little brains".
I await my ban/infraction with baited breath.


RANT OVER


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 18, 2013)

Mungoscorner said:



			I'm not taking sides with anybody here, and i've never been warned about my conduct or posting, but i see Racism and Sexism on this forum every other day, it's either dressed up as patriotism or opinion, its the same posters every time and yet there still here !!!! 
It's all very well having concrete/ set in stone rules and regulations, but theres far too much inconsistency with regards to modding/bans.
As for the "mods do a tireless/thankless job for no pay", the answer to that is simple, you don't HAVE to do it. 
I find it strange that calling somebody a "chomper" is offensive and shows the forum/magazine in a bad light, yet its ok to be racist or sexist (or both in many case's).
I have black/mixed race family members, and i find some of the posts on this forum highly offensive, but i have never spat my dummy out and complained.
My wife finds some of the comments on womens golf offensive and insulting, but she's never asked me to complain about that, because in her words " little things please little brains".
I await my ban/infraction with baited breath.


RANT OVER
		
Click to expand...

I think you make some very fine points.  I also find some of the attitudes displayed regarding casual racism and sexism much more disturbing than if someone used an asterisk here and there.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 18, 2013)

I have always had a healthy respect for the mods after they let my Rangers post run for half a year and [was it] 5,000 posts.
That was quite unbelievable and a great show of restraint from all concerned.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 18, 2013)

Another inconsistent point I've noted on here is bad language. Again, the rules are clear but I regularly see both swear words and words asterisked out. Personally, I don't have too much of an issue with this as you can walk down any high street and hear much worse but again, I would like consistent rules to be applied so we all know where we stand. 

ANOTHER rant over


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 18, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			I think you make some very fine points.  I also find some of the attitudes displayed regarding casual racism and sexism much more disturbing than if someone used an asterisk here and there.
		
Click to expand...

Have you reported any.?its in our intrests to keep the forum in order aswell


----------



## user2009 (Aug 18, 2013)

You can see where this is going, people reporting the slightest thing from now on?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 18, 2013)

Mungoscorner said:



			I'm not taking sides with anybody here, and i've never been warned about my conduct or posting, but i see Racism and Sexism on this forum every other day, it's either dressed up as patriotism or opinion, its the same posters every time and yet there still here !!!! 
It's all very well having concrete/ set in stone rules and regulations, but theres far too much inconsistency with regards to modding/bans.
As for the "mods do a tireless/thankless job for no pay", the answer to that is simple, you don't HAVE to do it. 
I find it strange that calling somebody a "chomper" is offensive and shows the forum/magazine in a bad light, yet its ok to be racist or sexist (or both in many case's).
I have black/mixed race family members, and i find some of the posts on this forum highly offensive, but i have never spat my dummy out and complained.
My wife finds some of the comments on womens golf offensive and insulting, but she's never asked me to complain about that, because in her words " little things please little brains".
I await my ban/infraction with baited breath.


RANT OVER
		
Click to expand...

I think your talking rubbish. Seriously racism every other day??? 
This is getting beyond a joke.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 18, 2013)

Mungoscorner said:



			I'm not taking sides with anybody here, and i've never been warned about my conduct or posting, but i see Racism and Sexism on this forum every other day, it's either dressed up as patriotism or opinion, its the same posters every time and yet there still here !!!! 
It's all very well having concrete/ set in stone rules and regulations, but theres far too much inconsistency with regards to modding/bans.
As for the "mods do a tireless/thankless job for no pay", the answer to that is simple, you don't HAVE to do it. 
I find it strange that calling somebody a "chomper" is offensive and shows the forum/magazine in a bad light, yet its ok to be racist or sexist (or both in many case's).
I have black/mixed race family members, and i find some of the posts on this forum highly offensive, but i have never spat my dummy out and complained.
My wife finds some of the comments on womens golf offensive and insulting, but she's never asked me to complain about that, because in her words " little things please little brains".
I await my ban/infraction with baited breath.


RANT OVER
		
Click to expand...


The problem is that people vary in their sensitivity to words or phrases, as well as their willingness to report. It is very difficult to ensure absolute consistency and we Mods probably fail to do so quite often, but what we are hoping for is a general acknowledgement that some degree of good order is needed to keep the forum open and running in a way that GM can continue to support. Also, some members test the limits deliberately, and/or provoke others into intemperate language by pressing their buttons. 

You will also have missed some troublesome posts which were quickly moderated, and you will not have seen some of the PMs to Mods or to other members and reported to Mods which add fuel to some of the fire. These other communications may contribute to the infraction or ban which might otherwise seem harsh or inconsistent. 

Trust me when I tell you that the Mods and MikeH would really much prefer a situation where no warnings, infractions or bans were needed and good community order prevailed. 

On the thankless job Mods point, if it wasn't the current cast of ruffians doing it, it would be another set, six of one etc, and some degree of moderation will always be needed by GM to keep the forum alive.

Can we go back to debating the latest Taylor Made driver, the Solheim Cup, US Amateur and all that golfy stuff now?


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 18, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Have you reported any.?its in our intrests to keep the forum in order aswell
		
Click to expand...

This is it. Where posts are reported the mods will pick them up. They don't/can't read every single post that comes and the report button is the way to flag them.  All these complaints about inconsistent modding are more likely a result of inconsistent reporting. Some of the "larger" charaters with more divisive opinions and posting styles are more likely to get reported and hence come to the attention of the mods and MikeH. 

Mike could easily have pulled the pin on the forum already and save a few trees by removing the 2 pages about the forum from the magazine. Thankfully he seems sensible enough to realise it is a troublesome minority.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Aug 18, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			I think your talking rubbish. Seriously racism every other day??? 
This is getting beyond a joke.
		
Click to expand...

If you don't agree with my post, report me to a mod


----------



## Slime (Aug 18, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			I find it amazing that we're here again with Mike having to (again) remind users of the rules. I just can't understand why those who think said rules are "unfair" continue to want to use the forum - and continue to moan about the rules!

Happy Birthday Mike and good luck moving house (don't forget where you packed the beer and clubs)!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what AmandaJR said.
Have a good break & don't worry about the forum, your real ale consumption is far more impotant :thup:.




Mungoscorner said:



			I'm not taking sides with anybody here, and i've never been warned about my conduct or posting, but *i see Racism and Sexism on this forum every other day*, it's either dressed up as patriotism or opinion, its the same posters every time and yet there still here !!!! 
It's all very well having concrete/ set in stone rules and regulations, but theres far too much inconsistency with regards to modding/bans.
As for the "mods do a tireless/thankless job for no pay", the answer to that is simple, you don't HAVE to do it. 
I find it strange that calling somebody a "chomper" is offensive and shows the forum/magazine in a bad light, yet its ok to be racist or sexist (or both in many case's).
I have black/mixed race family members, and i find some of the posts on this forum highly offensive, but i have never spat my dummy out and complained.
My wife finds some of the comments on womens golf offensive and insulting, but she's never asked me to complain about that, because in her words " little things please little brains".
I await my ban/infraction with baited breath.
RANT OVER
		
Click to expand...

Why don't I see it, or is it because I'm not looking for it? 
Or maybe I'm just reading it differently or have different perceptions of what is racism/sexism and what is banter.
Or maybe I'm just a bit thick.
If you find it that unacceptable and offensive either leave the forum or volunteer to be a moderator.

*Slime*.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 18, 2013)

Mungoscorner said:



			If you don't agree with my post, report me to a mod 

Click to expand...

See, that is not really helpful. 

If you see racism, report it.


----------



## MizunoMike (Aug 18, 2013)

There seems a lot of unrest on the Forum, hopefully the Mods can do the right thing and get it back on track.

I am sure there are 2 sides to every story and some of the members are getting another side of the story from their mates.

Anyway let's hope it can all get back on track.


----------



## CMAC (Aug 18, 2013)

MizunoMike said:



			There seems a lot of unrest on the Forum, hopefully the Mods can do the right thing and get it back on track.

I am sure there are 2 sides to every story and some of the members are getting another side of the story from their mates.

*Anyway let's hope it can all get back on track*.
		
Click to expand...

agreed, what track do you play at Mike?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 18, 2013)

Mungoscorner said:



			If you don't agree with my post, report me to a mod 

Click to expand...

How old??


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 18, 2013)

Mungoscorner said:



			If you don't agree with my post, report me to a mod 

Click to expand...

There's a huge difference between disagreeing with (the opinion expressed in) a post and a post that Racist, Sexist, Insulting or should otherwise be Reported as breaking the rules.

If you can't detect that difference, then I can perhaps understand how you might misinterpret posts differently from others. 

As Ethan posted, if you do indeed see either of those, or other infractions, Report them. I'm pretty sure I'm still on record of suggesting that in at least 1 other post!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 18, 2013)

Can I just point out that I don't agree with racism or sexism.


----------



## MizunoMike (Aug 18, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			agreed, what track do you play at Mike?
		
Click to expand...

Track, not sure what your mean, what has Racing got to do with golf.


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 18, 2013)

MizunoMike said:



			Track, not sure what your mean, what has Racing got to do with golf.
		
Click to expand...

Good man.  That term does my head in.


----------



## bozza (Aug 18, 2013)

There has been a couple of times on herw i've wanted to vent but that would more than likely cost me a infraction/ban but it's best to sometimes to just keep quiet because no one ever wins when you argue from behind a computer.


----------



## CMAC (Aug 18, 2013)

MizunoMike said:



			Track, not sure what your mean, what has Racing got to do with golf.
		
Click to expand...

....sorry, I hate that term also, thought it was just me. What Golf club are you a member of Mike?


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 18, 2013)

As far as forums go this one is lenient especially considering it is attached to a publication.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 18, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			I think your talking rubbish. Seriously racism every other day??? 
This is getting beyond a joke.
		
Click to expand...

Aha! But you don't deny the sexism point!?


----------



## bozza (Aug 18, 2013)

People that think that it is over moderated on here ask yourself this.

If this was your company would you be ok with customers etc seeing the posts/threads that have been deleted?


----------



## MizunoMike (Aug 18, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			....sorry, I hate that term also, thought it was just me. What Golf club are you a member of Mike?
		
Click to expand...

After posting in here I hope you can excuse me for not saying where I play just incase I get a ban and the forum contact my club.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 18, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Aha! But you don't deny the sexism point!? 

Click to expand...

Pahahaha not from me mate


----------



## CMAC (Aug 18, 2013)

MizunoMike said:



			After posting in here I hope you can excuse me for not saying where I play just incase I get a ban and the forum contact my club.
		
Click to expand...

seriously?

that's quite sad reflection for the forum for someone who's been here a couple of weeks.........


----------



## CMAC (Aug 18, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Pahahaha not from me mate
		
Click to expand...

that's MISS Mate to you :ears:


----------



## Ethan (Aug 18, 2013)

MizunoMike said:



			After posting in here I hope you can excuse me for not saying where I play just incase I get a ban and the forum contact my club.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry. Being paranoid is not, per se, a banning offence.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 18, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			that's MISS Mate to you :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Try MS!

:ears:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 18, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Try MS!

:ears: 

Click to expand...

I like to speak to people the same regardless of gender as I believe we're all equal :cheers:
Come on you've got to give me this one.


----------



## MizunoMike (Aug 18, 2013)

Ethan said:



			Don't worry. Being paranoid is not, per se, a banning offence.
		
Click to expand...


Okay thanks for that but again excuse me for not saying as there has been that much said from unhappy members and GM that I don't know what to believe, anyway this is my last post on this thread.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 18, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			I like to speak to people the same regardless of gender as I believe we're all equal :cheers:
Come on you've got to give me this one.
		
Click to expand...

The way it should be! :thup:


----------



## 3offTheTee (Aug 18, 2013)

MizunoMike said:



			After posting in here I hope you can excuse me for not saying where I play just incase I get a ban and the forum contact my club.
		
Click to expand...

If I played off +2 I would tell everyone where ai played. Top man!


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 18, 2013)

MizunoMike said:



			There seems a lot of unrest on the Forum, hopefully the Mods can do the right thing and get it back on track.

I am sure there are 2 sides to every story and some of the members are getting another side of the story from their mates.

Anyway let's hope it can all get back on track.
		
Click to expand...

Not up to the mods though. It's up to us, the users. If we are following the rules and getting along the mods will have nothing to do.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 18, 2013)

palindromicbob said:



			Not up to the mods though. It's up to us, the users. If we are following the rules and getting along the mods will have nothing to do.
		
Click to expand...

I agree about people following the rules,but I also think their are people just been petty & trying to cause a drama out of the nothing.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 18, 2013)

MizunoMike said:



			After posting in here I hope you can excuse me for not saying where I play just incase I get a ban and the forum contact my club.
		
Click to expand...

Do you seriously think that's likely to happen?

Excuse me being sceptical but I used to post on another forum and there was a guy on there that made all sorts of outrageous claims about handicap, ability, achievements etc. Turned out they were all made up.

Love to see you at a forum meet to prove me wrong  :thup:


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 18, 2013)

MizunoMike said:



			After posting in here I hope you can excuse me for not saying where I play just incase I get a ban and the forum contact my club.
		
Click to expand...

I totaly respect your right to  not name your club mate but thats a  nonscence answer


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 18, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			I totaly respect your right to  not name your club mate but thats a  nonscence answer
		
Click to expand...

Trying to stay out of this, but I can't see why it's a nonsense answer. IIRC, that was exactly the action that was promised if people stepped too far out of line...


----------



## Iaing (Aug 18, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Trying to stay out of this, but I can't see why it's a nonsense answer. IIRC, that was exactly the action that was promised if people stepped too far out of line...
		
Click to expand...

Of course it's a nonsense answer about a nonsensical threat!
Can you imagine golf club secretaries up and down the land being particularly bothered if they receive an email from GM to say that one of the Club's members had criticised the moderators on a golf forum?
1) It would give the secretary a good laugh while he's thinking "WTF?".
2) It would make GM look very foolish.
3) What happens when the forummer isn't actually a member of a club, or doesn't list it in their signature? Does GM contact golfshake or whoever might have their "unofficial"  handicap?

A piece of nonsense.:angry:


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 18, 2013)

People making allegations that Racist and Sexist posts have become common are not helping the situation.   These comments are without substance and total exaggerations .

We all need to sit back and listen to what has been said by Mike.   I am honest enough to admit I have got myself involved in silly arguments over matters that it would be best to keep away from.


----------



## Dodger (Aug 19, 2013)

If GM called me I would laugh them out of town to be honest.

Members of my club have got up to all sorts of jinks but they mean hee haw to their membership of the club.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 19, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Have you reported any.?its in our intrests to keep the forum in order aswell
		
Click to expand...

As I classed it as casual racism and sexism then you can't report someone for being having very out of date attitudes.  Or at least giving off that impression from their posts. I am not talking about overt BNP type racism as I have never seen that, more the strand favoured by the Daily Mail/UKIP. Same with sexism.  No one is ever overtly sexist (not that I've seen, but it has come close) but there are a few posters with some very suspect attitudes.  But then again that's life for you. 

Of course people are entitled to their view and it is not a reporting offence by any means at that level.  But I was just making the point that this 'offends' me more than if someone used words that are freely published in The Times and other newspapers.  And you can get a ban for even using asterisks to infer words that are printed in full in the Times and a 10 year old would not find the least bit shocking nowadays, but you obviously can't ban someone for the other. 

Of course you can't ban someone for casual racism and very out of date attitudes to women and sexual equality and I am not asking for people to be banned or yellow carded.  But in my opinion it does not show the forum in a good light when these posts appear.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 19, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			As I classed it as casual racism and sexism then you can't report someone for being having very out of date attitudes.  Or at least giving off that impression from their posts. I am not talking about overt BNP type racism as I have never seen that, more the strand favoured by the Daily Mail/UKIP. Same with sexism.  No one is ever overtly sexist (not that I've seen, but it has come close) but there are a few posters with some very suspect attitudes.  But then again that's life for you. 

Of course people are entitled to their view and it is not a reporting offence by any means at that level.  But I was just making the point that this 'offends' me more than if someone used words that are freely published in The Times and other newspapers.  And you can get a ban for even using asterisks to infer words that are printed in full in the Times and a 10 year old would not find the least bit shocking nowadays, but you obviously can't ban someone for the other. 

Of course you can't ban someone for casual racism and very out of date attitudes to women and sexual equality and I am not asking for people to be banned or yellow carded.  But in my opinion it does not show the forum in a good light when these posts appear.
		
Click to expand...

There is always going to be trouble when people like you are constantly stirring things up and Pigeon holing people as daily mail readers when they don't agree with you.

You seem very quick to judge people by the sounds of what you say above which is much worse than any racism or sexism imo.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 19, 2013)

Part of the problem with perceived casual racism/sexism is that the poster may be unaware that they are causing offence.
If a problem post is reported it can be easily dealt with and I'm not talking about infractions or bans, simply the member being pointed in the right direction.

Some people reading this will have, in the past, received "advice" messages from the mod team about altering their posting style or content, most of these are taken on board. 

So please once again, if you see a problem report it, don't escalate it


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 19, 2013)

Birchy said:



			You seem very quick to judge people by the sounds of what you say above which is much worse than any racism or sexism imo.
		
Click to expand...

If challenging people on some of their attitudes to race and sex is seen as constantly stirring things up then guilty as charged.  And proud of it.  

And being quick to judge people is worst than being a racist   Right.....  Sometimes being quick to judge people, for example in an interview situation, is a very useful skill as it saves you a lot of time.

Anyway, I am descending into petty arguments and immature point scoring, so I'll stop now.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 19, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			If challenging people on some of their attitudes to race and sex is seen as constantly stirring things up then guilty as charged.  And proud of it.  

And being quick to judge people is worst than being a racist   Right.....  Sometimes being quick to judge people, for example in an interview situation, is a very useful skill as it saves you a lot of time.

Anyway, I am descending into petty arguments and immature point scoring, so I'll stop now.
		
Click to expand...

Sexism and racism are judging people on their race/sex. You are so quick to judge people off a couple of posts on a subject and then you roll out the casual racism and sexism line to stir it up and then accuse these mystery people of showing the forum in a bad light. If its that bad report it rather than bringing this forum into disrepute with your mud slinging.

Judging people off a few posts on an internet forum is in the same vein as racism and sexism and is just as bad imo.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Aug 19, 2013)

Dodger said:



			If GM called me I would laugh them out of town to be honest.

Members of my club have got up to all sorts of jinks but they mean hee haw to their membership of the club.
		
Click to expand...

I agree it is simply unworkable and unrealistic. I agree with all MH says but this bit of it is simply not going to work


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 19, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Trying to stay out of this, but I can't see why it's a nonsense answer.IIRC, &#8203;that was exactly the action that was promised if people stepped too far out of line ...
		
Click to expand...


So Mike must be planning on stepping too far out of line then if he fears that ? 
as i say i respect his decision to not say where he is from , the reason is what i think is wrong ?


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 19, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			So Mike must be planning on stepping too far out of line then if he fears that ? 
as i say i respect his decision to not say where he is from , the reason is what i think is wrong ?
		
Click to expand...

I can't speak for MizunoMike's intentions. I was just pointing out that the threat had been made. I seriously doubt that it would ever be acted upon, or need to be acted upon, but I did understand MM's reluctance to tell us where he played. 

Anyway, I've had enough of posting in this thread. I find it a bit ridiculous if I'm honest. I'm going down to Rooters made up local pub for a mixed grill and a pint of Timothy Taylor's Landlord.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 19, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			As I classed it as casual racism and sexism then you can't report someone for being having very out of date attitudes.  Or at least giving off that impression from their posts. I am not talking about overt BNP type racism as I have never seen that, more the strand favoured by the Daily Mail/UKIP. Same with sexism.  No one is ever overtly sexist (not that I've seen, but it has come close) but there are a few posters with some very suspect attitudes.  But then again that's life for you. 

Of course people are entitled to their view and it is not a reporting offence by any means at that level.  But I was just making the point that this 'offends' me more than if someone used words that are freely published in The Times and other newspapers.  And you can get a ban for even using asterisks to infer words that are printed in full in the Times and a 10 year old would not find the least bit shocking nowadays, but you obviously can't ban someone for the other. 

Of course you can't ban someone for casual racism and very out of date attitudes to women and sexual equality and I am not asking for people to be banned or yellow carded.  But in my opinion it does not show the forum in a good light when these posts appear.
		
Click to expand...

It just seems to me that if anyone posts on subjects like immigration, UK population, benefits, or employment they will at some point have the 'racist' card pulled on them by a small group of people on the Forum,  even if the posts are not directed at race but more at the social issues.

I know certain members will make childish comments to this post but that will only go to reinforce the point.


----------



## adam6177 (Aug 19, 2013)

thread closed.











EDIT: only kidding.


----------



## mcbroon (Aug 19, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Sexism and racism are judging people on their race/sex. You are so quick to judge people off a couple of posts on a subject and then you roll out the casual racism and sexism line to stir it up and then accuse these mystery people of showing the forum in a bad light. If its that bad report it rather than bringing this forum into disrepute with your mud slinging.

*Judging people off a few posts on an internet forum is in the same vein as racism and sexism and is just as bad imo*.
		
Click to expand...

That is one of the most ridiculous things ever posted.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 19, 2013)

mcbroon said:



			That is one of the most ridiculous things ever posted.
		
Click to expand...

So you think that accusing people on this forum of casual racism/sexism off a few posts of their opinions is fair game?

Yeah ok.

Accusing anybody of any form of sexism or racism is a big thing and should not be done lightly.


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks like we've lost another forumer. Iaing is now blackballed. Hopefully there'll be no more or it might end up with just me!!!


----------



## Imurg (Aug 19, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Looks like we've lost another forumer. Iaing is now blackballed. Hopefully there'll be no more or it might end up with just me!!!
		
Click to expand...

Well, he did keep pushing it...even after Mike posted his "warning"
Difficult to comprehend why people moan repetitively about this place.
Like it - follow the rules and be happy
Don't like it - just leave - life's far too short to have to go through this every few months..


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 19, 2013)

Who want's to start a black ball pool. Just goes to show the warning are there to take heed or ignore.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 19, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Well, he did keep pushing it...even after Mike posted his "warning"
Difficult to comprehend why people moan repetitively about this place.
Like it - follow the rules and be happy
Don't like it - just leave - life's far too short to have to go through this every few months..
		
Click to expand...

What he ^^^ said - beggars belief!


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 19, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			What he ^^^ said - beggars belief!
		
Click to expand...


Did what he said beggar belief?  'Or'  Did the subject he mentioned beggar Belief?


----------



## Odvan (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm reading all this thinking....SHUDDUP! 

Perhaps this thread has been left to continue to 'out' the 'shop stewards' who've been daft enough to continue having a pop at the mods. If so then Iain had his chance, if not, well, Iain had his chance... GM have allowed this thread to run to allow people to discuss the topic in the manner set out by the forum guidelines that have been repeated on numerous times in the last week or so and unbelievably another member has well, basically, banned himself! The longer his thread continues, the more likely others will follow.

"Stupid is that stupid does". Forrest Gump, 1994.

If you value the forum for its content, contributors and expertise then surely, surely, like we would do in our own Clubhouse, (I'm not a member anywhere before anyone pipes up ) respect the rules??

I like this forum, I like most of the contributors on it and I like lots of the information those contributors provide. I 'need' this forum more than it needs me and for that reason I'll abide by the rules, whether I agree with some of them or not. And to those who happen to think my 'needy ness' is slightly sad, take a look to the left hand side of ya screen where it says 'number of posts' .

That is all.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 19, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			Did what he said beggar belief?  'Or'  Did the subject he mentioned beggar Belief?   

Click to expand...

I typed that terribly - I agree with what he said


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 19, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			I typed that terribly - I agree with what he said 

Click to expand...

Thanks Amanda.


----------

